# Blue Tote



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Can someone guide me to a blue tote retailer ? Those things look like they would be so handy. How many gallons will they hold ?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Camping World ....

tote


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Open this link for info on sizes and prices from Camping World. Your local RV dealer may meet those prices.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...,19&prodID=1571

Bill


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I got this one. ckick here You can get them from any RV store.
They are heavy when full. I use a short rope around the handle to hook it to the hitch to tow.

I hardly use mine like I thought I would. I only take it when I'm staying longer than 3 days in a state or national forest.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

How far do you feel comfortable "towing" the tote to the dump station?



kjdj said:


> I got this one. ckick here You can get them from any RV store.
> They are heavy when full. I use a short rope around the handle to hook it to the hitch to tow.
> 
> I hardly use mine like I thought I would. I only take it when I'm staying longer than 3 days in a state or national forest.
> [snapback]74321[/snapback]​


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote name='kjdj' date='Jan 21 2006, 08:43 PM']
I got this one. ckick here You can get them from any RV store.
They are heavy when full. I use a short rope around the handle to hook it to the hitch to tow.

I have the same one
But I got a fork type attachment to hook onto the hitch
I have never tried towing with the tote on the back yet.

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought the 25 gallon 4 wheel tank with the side dump valve. It works great no lifting no mess and tows great also fits perfect in the pass-thru of the 27rsds. I bought it at camping world on sale.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

kjdj said:


> I got this one. ckick here You can get them from any RV store.
> They are heavy when full. I use a short rope around the handle to hook it to the hitch to tow.
> 
> I hardly use mine like I thought I would. I only take it when I'm staying longer than 3 days in a state or national forest.
> [snapback]74321[/snapback]​


I have the same one but mine came with a metal hanger that fits through the handle and has a connector to fit over you trailer ball -- I think they all do -- if yours didn't then you can contact the company or Camping World and they will send you a handle...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We use our a little...basically when the grey water gets too full. I have never used it for the black tank.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i screwed up and bought the 10 gallon one, big mistake







i make 4 trips to the dump station over a 4 day weekend.
all grey water, no black water








if you get one, buy at least the 22 gallon tote.

darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> if you get one, buy at least the 22 gallon tote.
> 
> darrel
> [snapback]74368[/snapback]​


I agree with Darrel, though I suggest the 30 gallon or the 25 gallon four wheeler. I have the 22 gallon and know from first hand experience what an ugly mess it makes when you over-fill one. With the 30 gallon, you can open the valve of your 28 gallon waste tank and walk away to get a cup of coffee. After you have your coffee, just have DW tow it to the dump station and prepare a cup for her for when she returns.









Scott


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

My dealer tells me and my manual that my grey and black tanks are both 40 gallons. I guess I better stay close by just in case.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

montanabound said:


> My dealer tells me and my manual that my grey and black tanks are both 40 gallons. I guess I better stay close by just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bigger the better just like your TV









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Got the big one.....it's still sitting clean and pretty in the storage area in the back of the TT. But, it's nice to know it's there should I ever need it.

Would never, never use it for the black tank!!! Ugh, disgusting. IMHO, it you ever needed it for the black tank, you need to change your diet.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

montanabound,

I would highly recommend one of the bigger ones, just so that you will have four wheels. We had a 15 gallon two wheeler, and that motha' was heavy!









The 30 gallon, four wheeler, we have now is great. Easy to move around and it holds a lot more!







Plus, it always gets big smiles as I tow it through the campground. I don't know why, but it just seems to make people giggle and point!









As the others have said... Gray water only!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Would never, never use it for the black tank!!!Â Ugh, disgusting.Â IMHO, it you ever needed it for the black tank, you need to change your diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the world are you guys talking about? I GOT it to use with the black tank! What do you think we do when boondocking for two weeks in a State Park? Ya gotta dump your tank and the option of breaking camp a few times to drive the TT to the dump is crazy. What's the big deal about emptying the black tank? Don't be a bunch of wusses!









Scott

Of course, I do tend to throw in a lot more chemicals than most people - to break it down as much as possible. Gets it nice and soupy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What in the world are you guys talking about?


Moosegut,

I was talking about ME. For those of y'all who actually CAMP, (I prefer to RV resort it), I guess you would have to use it for the black tank as well.

Color me embarrassed.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry Scott.

I am gonna stand by my guns on this one! You of course are free to use your tank any way you wish, but from my experience, I would NEVER use the tote for black water. I don't know how you would ever get it clean enough afterward. Maybe if it had a QuickieFlush.... No, probably not even then.

But, hey, give it a shot, and let us all know how it works out for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug - Clean enough for what?? It is a dump tank on wheels, You dump it then rinse it. I dont think anyone plans to use it for potable water after it has been used as a dump tank (grey or black).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Doug - Clean enough for what??


Yeah, I know, probably irrational on my part.








It's just one of those everything has a place things, and to me, that's not the place for black water!

I'm not convinced it would be that easy to clean out either. You don't have enough head pressure to really flush out some of the more solid objects (i.e.: tissue, etc.).
Yes, I know the RV stuff is supposed to degrade quickly, but it's not that quick.

Also, I store my tote in my garage, and I really don't want to introduce those kinds of odors.

To each, his own, I guess?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I've towed it 1/2 mi. Very slow.
It's against the law to dump grey water on the ground at State and Fed parks.









My 22 gal didn't come with the metal hook. I was ripped!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Doug - Clean enough for what??
> ...


Sissy.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Doug - Clean enough for what?? It is a dump tank on wheels, You dump it then rinse it. I dont think anyone plans to use it for potable water after it has been used as a dump tank (grey or black).
> [snapback]74691[/snapback]​


Exactly. Been using mine for years. It's very easy to rinse and get clean. I store it in the shed and it gets plenty hot in there with the sun shining on the black roof. I've NEVER smelled it. It does not smell in the least.

Hey, I even dump my TT at the house after a weekend by using a 5 gallon bucket and making trips up to the house. I aint no girly-man - afraid of sloppin around a little pooh water.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


I am too!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Hey, I even dump my TT at the house after a weekend by using a 5 gallon bucket and making trips up to the house. I aint no girly-man - afraid of sloppin around a little pooh water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moosegut,

You've mentioned doing the honey-bucket thing from your trailer to the house so many times, we know you ain't no girly-man. We might conclude that you're proud of how you perform that task.

But I'm starting to think that you may even like it.







But hey, nothing wrong with that.









Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Scott,

Hope you know I'm just teasing. I'd do the same if I had to, but I'd do my best to find a dump station first.









Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get a shovel...walk deep into the woods...dig..dump...cover. Problem solved.

You guys need to get away from State Parks and camp in wild....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> But I'm starting to think that you may even like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do! It gets me off the hook for so much stuff around the house. I just have to mention that chore to DW or the 15 year-old and suggest that they take it over, and I get away with EVERYTHING!

Scott

P.S. And teasing's my thing.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> You've mentioned doing the honey-bucket thing from your trailer to the house so many times, we know you ain't no girly-man. We might conclude that you're proud of how you perform that task.
> [snapback]74848[/snapback]​


Bill,

When on the treadmill (that boring, laborious, monotonous machine) my mind tends to wander all over the place. So I was pondering your statement this morning as I was huffing and puffing away, and trying to decide if I was belaboring the subject of my honey-bucket trips. . . . Nahhh!









I've concluded that the thread/subject/topic is a lot like pooh - it comes afresh each day.







So, when someone broaches the subject anew and indicates a certain, shall we say, reluctance to attempt the task of dumping, it stirs feelings from deep within my bowels.







I have a deep desire to comfort them and let them know they are not alone. They don't have to face this crap in solitude (though I prefer that and the crossword puzzle) and worry that they are doing it wrong. I'm just trying to help my fellow Outbackers.









Gotta go now - the crossword puzzle beckons.









Scott


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I use 2 modified 5-gallon boat gas tanks- the kind you hook the siphon hose into. I modded the lid so a 3/4" water hose hooks to it and just unscrew the plug where the siphon hose fits. Works great and is easy on the back. When one gets full, I just hook up the second one. The full one gets put into the back of the truck and dumped the next time we go out.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


----------

